# Share Mexican Kitchen Recipes & Tips



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

How to take basic ingredients from any market and turn it into delectable dishes?
That´s what we want to know and do. The secrets revealed? List here.
I have been told that an exceptional start would be with:
chatnchew-recipebox.blogspot.com, and


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure what happened to your post-seems to have been cut off?

Anyway great idea for a topic! As new arrival and a self proclaimed foodie type I find one of the biggest challenges is adapting my dishes to the ingredient limitations of local supply and of course learning about the new ingredients one can use so would love to see what others have come up with.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ingredient limitations? You've go to get out more. Or, maybe you don't know what to call things.
Look to Rollybrook.com for some great recipes and a lexicon of Spanish cooking terms for measurements and the names of ingredients. You'll find it very helpful.
Of course, the TV cooking shows are in Spanish, but easy to follow. If you record them, you can repeat for better understanding; especially if you have a VCR that still works.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

My favorite recipe blog, written by an expat who lives in central Mexico with her husband and kids, is la cocina de leslie. [You can Google it for the whole link since i can't remember if we are allowed to post links here.] 

Leslie lives in a small town and uses local ingredients, so you should be able to get your hands on almost all the things she uses.


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Ingredients, Recipes, Markets, etc.*



pictou said:


> Not sure what happened to your post-seems to have been cut off?
> 
> Anyway great idea for a topic! As new arrival and a self proclaimed foodie type I find one of the biggest challenges is adapting my dishes to the ingredient limitations of local supply and of course learning about the new ingredients one can use so would love to see what others have come up with.


Check out <guadalajarachatter.blogspot.com> for some really interesting and revealing info. about your interests. There are substitutions for ingredients you used to use and recipes for new ingredients as well as where to go to get the stuff.


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

pictou said:


> Not sure what happened to your post-seems to have been cut off?
> 
> Anyway great idea for a topic! As new arrival and a self proclaimed foodie type I find one of the biggest challenges is adapting my dishes to the ingredient limitations of local supply and of course learning about the new ingredients one can use so would love to see what others have come up with.


What are the ingredients in your dishes that you want to adapt specifically?
I´ll be happy to try to locate some local solutions just for those dishes.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

*My favorite websites for recipes*

I cook almost daily (when not working), don't eat in restaurants anymore since my cooking is so much better, and also cook my dogs' meals as well. I'm a vegetarian (no meat of any kind) and don't care for American food so these two websites have every ethnic category available including Mexican.

TasteSpotting | a community driven visual potluck
foodgawker | feed your eyes


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Orange oil*

My wife and are struggling to find pure orange oil, Aceite de naranja, that we use in making one of our traditional Christmas candies. It is usually sold in small bottles, ~100 ML, though we will be happy with any size. Pure orange extract is not an acceptable substitute. We are in Queretaro if anyone has a suggested supplier. Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*orange oil*



Ken Wood said:


> My wife and are struggling to find pure orange oil, Aceite de naranja, that we use in making one of our traditional Christmas candies. It is usually sold in small bottles, ~100 ML, though we will be happy with any size. Pure orange extract is not an acceptable substitute. We are in Queretaro if anyone has a suggested supplier. Thanks


Have you tried one of those large herbal stores or a large pharmacy yet? You never know what category something might be in.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Orange oil*



AlanMexicali said:


> Have you tried one of those large herbal stores or a large pharmacy yet? You never know what category something might be in.


We've tried the local pharmacies, GNC stores, and grocers, but not the herbal stores. We shall hit them forthwith. Thanks.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Ken Wood said:


> We've tried the local pharmacies, GNC stores, and grocers, but not the herbal stores. We shall hit them forthwith. Thanks.


No luck anywhere, but that is OK. I have learned that some places will special order it for you, but none that I visited carry it on the shelf. There is just not much of a demand here for such. It will become one of those items that I replenish on the occasional trip to Tx. One small bottle will last an eternity, as it is very strong and is used in small quantities.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could easily make your own: Dice up a lot of orange peel, after juicing the oranges, and boil the peelings. When the water cools, the oil will rise to the top; just as fat does when you boil a chicken, for example. Skim it off and put it in the bottom of a wok to steam off any remaining water. Then bottle your own orange oil.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You could easily make your own: Dice up a lot of orange peel, after juicing the oranges, and boil the peelings. When the water cools, the oil will rise to the top; just as fat does when you boil a chicken, for example. Skim it off and put it in the bottom of a wok to steam off any remaining water. Then bottle your own orange oil.


Very interesting...I have used it for many years, but never quite got into learning the process. I will try this and let you know the result. It's my bad that I didn't see this before. I spent 40 + years in the petroleum production, refining, distillation business, which is exactly what you have described here. Shame on me 

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just don't get too agressive with the heat in the wok, or you'll ruin it. Enjoy.


----------



## Polinero1 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Enchiladas Oaxaca*

my cleaning lady taught me this recipe

Boil a chicken breast until cooked. Remove the meat and shred after draining
Out the chicken water in a blender
Add 4 or 5 quickly fried guajilllo chillies and a jar of Dona's mole you can get anywhere and blend.
Fry about a dozen corn tortillas quickly on each side. Dredge them in the mole sauce above and then stuff with the shredded chicken.
Top with shredded lettuce and tomatoes and sprinkly some dry cheese and top with some crema.


they freeze well as well, but keep the leftover sauce separate and add when reheating.


----------

